# A .199 shot gun



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What are they used for? My neighbor lady had me unload one for her. Any idea on value?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm hoping for more info. A .199? Or an A.199? Never heard of either, but I'm listening.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think its this 12ga
http://www.pooshka.com/gun-value.php?poo_model_id=5967

if so use it like any other shotgun


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

rags57078 said:


> I think its this 12ga
> http://www.pooshka.com/gun-value.php?poo_model_id=5967
> 
> if so use it like any other shotgun


Picture looks about right. The barrel would never accept 12 Gage shells. The shell was about as big as a pencil. I do not know much about the gage numbers on shot gun ammo. The rifle was plenty short, I thought.

Varmits is about all I think it would be good for. Even bird shot shells are bigger than the shell for this shotgun.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Had to be a .22 , or smaller.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If that's the gun it's a MagTech Model 199. The only thing close to 'pencil' size would be .410 bore.


http://www.gunweek.com/2002/feature0320.html


_The latest shotgun, the Model 199, is available in 12, 16 and 20 gauges, plus *.410 bore*, and it has all the features of a winner. Plus, it has the possibility of rifle caliber barrels later._


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Looks like 199 is the model number, not the gauge. Would have helped to know the make. Like others have said, .410 is the smallest gauge I know of in a shotgun.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Looks like 199 is the model number, not the gauge. Would have helped to know the make. Like others have said, .410 is the smallest gauge I know of in a shotgun.


Sorry I did not pay much attention to exactly where I got the number 199 from. I thought it was the shell. I am not familiar with shotguns. I never remember seeing a .410 shell.

So thanks for helping me out.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Brief history/oddity lesson.

Shotgun gauges go back in history to the blackpowder/musket days. A gun then was measured by the size of the ball of lead it would fire. Their cylindrical unchoked unrifled bores took spheres of lead, and the gauge was the number of balls of lead the size the gun would take, which made up a pound. Thus, a 12 gauge would shoot a ball of such a size that 12 made up a pound; a 10 gauge, ten balls to the pound; a 16 gauge, sixteen balls of lead to the pound, and so forth. Speaking of which, a four gauge punt gun, built like a cannon and made to be mounted on a boat to shoot into flocks of sitting ducks on water, was of such a gauge that it could shoot balls of lead such that it took only four to make a pound. 20 gauge is still very common these days, and 28 gauge is still shot in some specialist shotgun matches, although it's otherwise very rare. Higher numbers, smaller barrels.

And a .410 is not a gauge. It's a calibre, 0.41 inches across the inside of the barrel. Sort of like a .45 Colt. In fact, a .410 is a very small shotgun - roughly a 56 gauge.

End of hysterical lesson.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wogglebug said:


> Brief history/oddity lesson.
> 
> Shotgun gauges go back in history to the blackpowder/musket days. A gun then was measured by the size of the ball of lead it would fire. Their cylindrical unchoked unrifled bores took spheres of lead, and the gauge was the number of balls of lead the size the gun would take, which made up a pound. Thus, a 12 gauge would shoot a ball of such a size that 12 made up a pound; a 10 gauge, ten balls to the pound; a 16 gauge, sixteen balls of lead to the pound, and so forth. Speaking of which, a four gauge punt gun, built like a cannon and made to be mounted on a boat to shoot into flocks of sitting ducks on water, was of such a gauge that it could shoot balls of lead such that it took only four to make a pound. 20 gauge is still very common these days, and 28 gauge is still shot in some specialist shotgun matches, although it's otherwise very rare. Higher numbers, smaller barrels.
> 
> ...


----------

